# Opinions please guys n gals ! How many will fit my space ?



## TwoHighCrimes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello again fellow growers and connaseurs , ok peeps as we all know the general statistics at many seed banks the breeders give us an indication that a full grown plant will be any size related to strains , pot sizes , indoor or outdoor variations .            So if my greenhouse is  12ft x 12ft x 10ft high or (3m x 3m x 2.6m high) i also have 3x bubblegum fem @ indica dom = 80-120cm at harvest size . 3x Nothern  lights fem @ indica dom at  80-120cm @ harvest size . 3x AK-47 fem 60/40 indica dom @ 100-150cm @ harvest size ?? . 3x skunk #1 fem @ 60/40 sativa dom ??? 120-150cm ?? And  finally 3x big bud and the info i get on these plants on various sites are saying that i may need chains (hopefully) to  hold the plants upright ! The ladies will have a total of 7 months from seed to harvey . Aeration, temps and pot sizes are no problem so which seeds and how many to fill this space for the 7 months . Oh and those plant sizes that have been supplied  are only a ballpark figure that a few sites have offered regarding those strains and i believe that they are based on indoor grows because the outdoor info generally only  supplies the 420 info on planting months but no sizes . So if yall could help me fill this space ....i can continue to entertain this place .... In exactly 1 weeks time . Thanks to all .     Sorry about the essay . You all passed A++


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Oct 2, 2012)

The question is ...how many of which strain to fill the greenhouse comfortably over 7 months .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2012)

I am wondering about the exact size of your greenhouse.  Three meters is actually 9.84'--12' is closer to 4m.  So, if it is 12 x 12 it is 144 sq ft.  However if it is 3m x 3m, it is 97 sq ft., so there is about a 33% (or 47 sq ft) difference between 12' x 12' and 3m x 3m.

The plants you are talking about, it looks as if each of them is going to be anywhere from a little under a sq meter to a little over a sq meter.  They really can become monsters in a greenhouse, especially with a long veg period.  That is looking like a max of 9-12 plants total, depending on the size of your greenhouse.  Maybe less though as you do need some room to move around.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey THG thanks for poppin in and again Err its 2am down here and i was ..err for some reason thinking 4ft to 1 meter . Yes you are correct 3ft =1 meter and my greenhouse is  9ft x 9ft x 8ft  high or 3m x 3m x 2.6m high . And i was thinking/hoping along the 1m sq per plant as well .  Therefore i guess 6 within this space would be optimal allowing sufficient room to water and so .. Or would you think that 7 may be ok if i loose a few pounds in order to gain a few pounds ? Another lil situation i am facing is ...damn which  seeds to crack i have heard so much great feedback about the NL yet the AKs are extremly popular . And the big bud can certainly produce . Bubblegum for that reknowned flavor and of course the old 80's early 90's favorite being old skunk 1 . How would you go for this grow and the options/dilemma i am facing .   Your input is appreciated THG . Hmmm 6 or 7 ??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2012)

I think 7.  That would be 3 on each side except the door side to give you access to the plants.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 2, 2012)

A 12X12X10 greenhouse.  I am so envious,,,


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> A 12X12X10 greenhouse.  I am so envious,,,



9x9x8


----------



## gourmet (Oct 12, 2012)

I'de take a 5 X 5


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 12, 2013)

TwoHighCrimes said:
			
		

> i also have 3x bubblegum fem @ indica dom = 80-120cm at harvest size . 3x Nothern  lights fem @ indica dom at  80-120cm @ harvest size . 3x AK-47 fem 60/40 indica dom @ 100-150cm @ harvest size ?? . 3x skunk #1 fem @ 60/40 sativa dom ??? 120-150cm ?? And  finally 3x Big bud


 Vision seeds Guys Stay away !
I only had 1 bubblegum seed crack and make it to harvest using the paper towel method and a 12hr soak prior to the paper towel being applied !
I lost $120 Aus yet my 4 year old cheese seeds thankfully saved the day  
But do be aware of vision seeds because they are phony old stock IMO !
1 seed cracked out of 15 ...b/s really !


----------



## iggychap60 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello THC!  I say less is more.....six plants at those dimensions would be my max. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Justadad (Aug 7, 2013)

I started off in my house with 10 plants, luckily, I had to pull 3 which left 7 inside a 9 feet wide, 20 feet long & 7 feet high. Found out I had too many. So I wouldn't say any more than 6 in yours and that may be pushing it a bit.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

5x5x7 = 6 plants 5 well trained


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 13, 2013)

_*I'm jealous,

  I had to move about a year ago, and had no choice about leaving my greenhouse behind.

 I so look forward to rebuilding, and the new start, so your dimensions are sorta important to me too...LOL

Love what your doing.

smoke in peace
KupunaKane:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

I've always wanted to visit Australia....had a few friends down there (on ICQ chat) far back on the way back machine.


----------

